# New Puppy!



## gabril1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello!

I'm getting my little boy in about two weeks and was wondering if you could answer some questions or give any suggestions. 

I've been doing some online shopping to get things ready for when the puppy comes home. I want to make sure I have everything that he's going to need. (I'm going to list a couple of things but absolutely feel free to add anything I'm missing).

1. Bed. I've been reading some blogs and posts to find the right bed for a Vizsla. I'm leaning towards getting one from http://www.bowsers.com/, are these the most adequate or do you have other suggestions?

2. Toys. I have heard the KONG toys for puppies are good as well as the nylabone bones. But I'm not sure if these are appropriate for a Vizsla. Also, I've read they love plush and squeaky toys, for which I've considered getting him the KONG plush duck but will he destroy it in matter of days? I want something he will enjoy but that is safe for him to play with. 

3. Crate. So I've read crate training your puppy is the best you can do, and for Vizslas I read someone suggested the Petco Premium 2-Door Dog Crate 36" L X 23" W X 25" H; For Pets up to 70 lbs.; Model 700 Series. Is it truly appropriate or are there better ones?

4. Grooming. I was planning on getting the FURminator but is it worth it for a Vizsla? if not then what should I get to brush him? Also, nail clipper or nail grinder? Which shampoo is good for their sensitive skin? Finger toothbrush or regular one?

In addition to things I'm going to need to have, I have a couple of questions in regards to training. 

I live in an apartment in the fourth floor, if I see him soiling inside, should I immediately run downstairs? will he be able to hold?

Any suggestions or comments I receive will be truly appreciated. I want to thank you all in advance for helping me out. 

Sincerely,

Gabriela Abril


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

The bed should be fine.

Crate I would get a little larger than that, the next size up.

A brush isnt really needed, but you can get one. My hand works fine for my boys! I use Earthborn shampoo, you really want to use a soap free shampoo. Nail clippers are good, a lot of dogs dont like the grinders and the one avalible in petco dont work any way.

Toys every dog is different. I get tuffy stuffed toys, they can't tear them up.

Yes you should pick the puppy up and take them outside imeaditly if the have to pee. Never let them go inside if you can avoid it.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Bed- Won't really matter, he/she will normally destroy it. Puppy teeth are sharp. 2nd one you buy should be a good one. 

Crate- buy a good one. Large, you can divide it while pup is small. Having said that, I gave mine away. My pups hated it.

Kong- buy a larger one. A pup can still manage it and is not likely to become a choke hazard as pup grows.

Toys- they will destroy them fast. But buy them ans deal with the expense, they love soft toys, bedding, clothing, furniture. Tastes great according to them.

Brush- never have bathed or brushed my Vizslas nor my GSP. They swim. But if they rolled in something on the way home, then a warm wet towel rubbed along the coat backwards is all they need. 

Toothbrush- while little, raw chicken carcasses are great for not only clean teeth, but also to aid in teething. Larger Raw beef bones as they grow. My dogs teeth are whiter than white. People ask mehow i keep them so clean. I tell them I don't, the dogs do it themselves....... Bones are fantastic.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Toys. Start as you mean to go on. Gather up all your favourite and most treasured possessions and give them to your pup right at the start. Saves heartbreak later. 

I wouldn't shampoo my dog either.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Re: Furminator - ridiculously expensive and don't think it is worth it for a V. We use the zoom groom and a lot cheaper. As a puppy, I didn't see a need but now using the zoom groom is is amazing how much hair comes off.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Gabril1 - welcome to the forum!
In 2 weeks your life will never be the same 

1. Bed - I agree with Ozkar, first bed could be destroyed, don't spend a lot of money on it.
Every V pup we had preferred a donut cat bed, may be because they could curl up and feel very snugly.
2. Kong toys could be very dangerous:
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,7094.0/topicseen.html
We always gave the dogs _raw_ bones, just make sure they are not small to avoid choking.
3. Crate - I would get XL size, boys are usually bigger, if you plan to leave the dog in a crate for a few hours, he will be able to move more freely.
4. We use furminator in the summer (not very often) and in the winter textured rubber glove (not sure what's the correct name) or rubber brush. But the dogs still shed, I don't think you will find anything to stop the shedding.

Toilet training: be prepared to take your little guy outside every 20-30 minutes or a few minutes after feeding, napping and play. Sounds like a lot, but it is only for the first couple of weeks. By the way, if you can train him to use the bells, he will let you know when he needs to potty  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5LQCWz7nq4

V forum is wonderful, you will find a lot of helpful information!

Post pictures of your little guy when you get him!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Lots of good advice here.

Regarding soft toys, PetSmart has a clearance bin with cheap soft toys. Stock up - especially after holidays. BUT - make sure you supervise playtime and take the squeaker out as soon as the toy has been opened so you don't have to worry about it being swallowed.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Re: potty training in an apartment. You will be running those stairs frequently the first couple weeks.  I lived on the third floor of an apartment while potty training my boy. If you see him peeing or about to pee, just pick him up and run down the stairs. You might get peed on and you might get a pee trail out the door, but if you catch them before or while, instead of after, I think you will get the potty training down quicker. Also, be careful with the stairs. Too many stairs are bad for puppies, so make sure you carry him up and down the stairs for the first few weeks.

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Regarding potty training, do you have a balcony? If so, you could try a thing called a porch potty. It's basically a piece of astro turf on a frame. The pee drains onto a tray beneath it and into a hose or drip pan underneath. Solid waste you just pick up. Rinse with water every week or so. The only thing is they are a little pricey for what they are, but they are nice. (You'd want to get the large one) You can hang a string/belt of bells on the sliding door (or even your front door if you don't have a balcony) and ring it every time you go out to potty. Soon he'll be hitting it to let you know he needs to go out. Our V picked that up real fast.


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Marathonman,

At least the peeing will be great for training those legs if you are as your name suggests a runner 

I read somewhere on the internet when I got my pup 3 months ago that doing what they called "toilet taxi" i.e. picking up your pup when they wanted to pee and carrying it outside to their designated pee spot is a great way of housetraining. It worked great for us. 

I used to repeat "toilet taxi" to our pup Dugo (now 5 months) when taking him outside and he actually learned within a few days to run to the front door when he wanted to pee and would wait for me to unlock the door and pick him up .... obviously as he got better at holding his pee I could put on his lead and walk him downstairs but still had to be quick about it (we lived on the first floor so not too many steps).

The toilet taxi method was also a great bonding exercise - I would carry him almost like a baby with him either licking my face or stretching out all four paws in the air and head trown back. You pup is going to love you running four flights of stairs with him in your arms!

Now I only carry him when I want to as a bit of a treat as he is becoming too heavy for me. 

Good luck with waiting another 2 weeks!


----------



## gabril1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello!

Sorry it took me forever to reply but I've been trying to get everything ready (I'm getting him Thursday). Let me start by thanking you all for the great advices. I bought him a bed at petsmart, comfy but not expensive since he will most likely destroy it  I also bought him a Toucan from tuffy toys and a couple other ones. I inherited a crate from my aunt which will last him until he's about 6 to 8 months and already ordered a mat for it online. It has 3 doors and a divider. I also bought him a coat for the cold days. Lastly, for grooming I got him a rubber brush and nail clippers as well as a dremel nail grinder. I have a leash, a collar, and a harness, wipes, food and water bowls, a toothbrush and toothpaste (from Nylabone), shampoo (oatmeal... just in case), and Natures Miracle for the accidents. The breeder is feeding him Taste of The Wild, which I already bought and I bought him treats (brand: Blue). Am I missing anything else??

I'm attaching a picture of what I have so far and also one of him when he was six weeks (this is one of the couple I have from the breeder).

Again, thank you so much for all the help!

Sincerely,

Gabriela


----------

